# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  أهداف من زمن المريخ الجميل

## وليد المريخابى

*&feature=related
*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم ياصفوه
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أموت وأشوف هدف زيكو (مرتضى الزاكي) الرأسي الأسطوري في الهلال والذي أعتبره أجمل هدف سجله لاعب سوداني , وأيضاً هو الهدف الذي قال عنه أ. عبدالباسط سبدرات بأنه من المفروض إدراجه في المنهج لتدريسه في المدارس وأقام إعلام الهليل الدنيا ولم يقعدها بسبب هذا التصريح..
هل يمكنني مشاهدة هذا الهدف .
*

----------

